

Man-made 'breathing' leaf is an oxygen factory for space travel - egevesite
http://www.masrgate.com/technews/1673-man-made-breathing-leaf-is-an-oxygen-factory-for-space-travel.html

======
thret
Youtube video of the same:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK49_3cB3ZU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK49_3cB3ZU)

Six months on, there doesn't seem to be any interest or data. Perhaps it is
too inefficient to be of any use?

